# Creative Use of Wide Angle



## fjrabon (Nov 29, 2011)

Two purposes here: 1) I thought it would just be a cool theme.  2) I'm getting my wide angle zoom tomorrow (Sigma 10-20mm) and I thought it'd be cool to see some out of the box ideas to try out myself.

We all know that wide angles are awesome for landscapes and architectural photography, but here's your chance to show your more creative usages of wide angle lenses (14mm or below).  Pictures you wouldn't normally think of shooting as a wide angle, that worked out really well.  

I searched to see if this had been done before and I didn't find a match, I apologize if I missed it.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 29, 2011)




----------

